# Residency in Portugal



## didimjms

Hello all,
Does anyone know how long it takes to get residency in Portugal? My husband is a South African Passport holder, and is applying next week. We are worried because his visa will be expiring at the end of April, so we need to know if we have enough time.
Also, I am a Portuguese resident, but with a British passport. I have my portuguese residency already. How long before my husband can apply for a portuguese passport?
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## canoeman

He should be able to do it instantly, you should check with SEF to see if there are any special conditions for South Africans, but under EU Reunification of families, it should be very easy
Information from the EU site, but do check same procedures apply in Portugal. For a Portuguese passport he would need to take out Portuguese Nationality.

Residence card

Your non-EU spouse, (grand)children or (grand)parents must apply for a residence document with the authorities in the new country (often the town hall or local police station) within 3 months of arriving. To do so they will need:

* a valid passport
* your registration certificate as an EU national or any other proof of your residence in that country
* proof of your family relationship, such as a marriage or birth certificate


----------



## lindyman77

Depending on SEF's timetable it can be short (a few weeks) or long (over 6 months). I applied for my last summer and only received it last month. Not sure what the hold up was because I heard of someone else that received theirs within a few weeks. 

I'm married to a Portuguese citizen so mine won't expire for 5 years under EU law but they really gave me the run around. In addition to providing documentation for our marriage I also had to supply proof that I was working with a Portuguese organization in the form of a declaração. 

My advice is to go as quickly as possible and apply at your nearest SEF office. Once they accept all of your documents they will issue you a temporary page that you must carry on your person at all times. Then once your residency card is made they will take your old document, take your finger print, and signature, plus 15€ and issue you your new card. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## didimjms

Thanks so much. Can he travel if he has applied for residency?


----------



## lindyman77

I'm not sure about traveling with that document but then again I never tried. My understanding is that a government issued passport is still needed but like I said, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## didimjms

Thanks. I will put that on my bunch of questions to ask when we get there


----------



## blackirishgirl

If they give him a temp "Visa" in his passport, he could be limited to 3 exits and entries, But before I had residency, that's what SEF did for me while I was waiting to be married to a PT citizen. In the last instance, immediately before SEF issues my permanent residency, I had a piece of paper with my "validity" date on it and had not trouble getting through passport control in or out of the country. But as I said, this is an American speaking not a South African citizen. Either way, the person would need a valid passport. Best to make an appt. with SEF and ask all the questions you have.

By the way lindyman77 - I only had to pay SEF €7 for my card.


----------



## lindyman77

blackirishgirl said:


> If they give him a temp "Visa" in his passport, he could be limited to 3 exits and entries, But before I had residency, that's what SEF did for me while I was waiting to be married to a PT citizen. In the last instance, immediately before SEF issues my permanent residency, I had a piece of paper with my "validity" date on it and had not trouble getting through passport control in or out of the country. But as I said, this is an American speaking not a South African citizen. Either way, the person would need a valid passport. Best to make an appt. with SEF and ask all the questions you have.
> 
> By the way lindyman77 - I only had to pay SEF €7 for my card.


Gah! Typical bureaucracy! Different info for different people on different days. :confused2:


----------



## RvZ100

I'm South African and Married to a Portuguese lady for more than 4 years. Can I get a Portuguese passport? Does anyone know the restrictions?

Would need to prove my connection to the Portuguese community?


----------



## canoeman

Only if you take out Portuguese Nationality and I don't believe you can do that without being a Resident in Portugal


----------



## RvZ100

canoeman said:


> Only if you take out Portuguese Nationality and I don't believe you can do that without being a Resident in Portugal


I was under the impression I could apply from South Africa. My wife is a Portuguese national and has dual citizenship.


----------



## canoeman

Just checked SEF site yes you can apply at a Consulate see SEF link Portal SEF

suggest you check out further links on site, hows your Portuguese because a certain standard is also a requirement


----------



## blackirishgirl

If you are coming in under Family Reunification Act, the language bit is NOT a requirement. This information comes directly from SEF, by phone and is probably written (in Portuguese) in the Act.


----------



## RvZ100

blackirishgirl said:


> If you are coming in under Family Reunification Act, the language bit is NOT a requirement. This information comes directly from SEF, by phone and is probably written (in Portuguese) in the Act.


So it seems possible! Great thanks.


----------



## canoeman

As blackirishgirl says language isn't a requirement under reunification of family, but *is* when applying for Nationality, being married to a Portuguese Citizen gives you the right to apply but I believe that the language issue is a requirement, its covered in the links I posted for you.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Hi Canoeman - I spoke with a SEF representative in Braga this afternoon after reading the posted question. 

He stated that when I apply for *citizenship* (not residency) that because I am married to a Portuguese citizen, the language test does not apply. 

I am an American and got residency under the Family Reunification Act, so the answer was important to me.

So, I understood the question and was posting what the government authority told me. 

I am also preparing for Portuguese citizenship and although I knew the answer I did double check before posting. 

I never post what I think, but I always post after checking with an authority.


----------



## canoeman

Sorry but I read your answer as language not applying to family reunification, not as you've now clarified.

I am surprised though that this requirement is waived when someone not married to a Portuguese Citizen does have to comply to "Sufficient knowledge of the Portuguese language;"


----------



## blackirishgirl

I agree with you Canoeman - marriage seems to trump a lot of the rules, eh? Family Reunification is a strange beast - no criminal background history report required for residency although citizenship requires a report.

I was not concerned about being able to sufficiently speak Portuguese, although writing correctly would be a challenge as I've seen a sample of what they ask for. If I was going to need a few months of practice writing, I thought I'd better start now - but it's not required. :clap2:


----------



## anapedrosa

Very helpful information, I'll have to let my husband know. As I am Portuguese, this would apply to him.


----------



## canoeman

There are certain benefits but also drawbacks so decision should be weighed up


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> There are certain benefits but also drawbacks so decision should be weighed up


Agreed - as a dual citizen resident in Portugal, the Portuguese law will trump Canadian law (e.g. succession), on the other hand Portuguese citizenship would make it easier to accept a short work contract based out of London.


----------



## canoeman

For me the succession is a major issue, so is he the UK's new Bank of England boss


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> For me the succession is a major issue, so is he the UK's new Bank of England boss


Yes, we have been running the 'succession' scenarios to assess impact, including one which involves us spending it all 

We're sorry to lose Carney, he has served us well and is a rare statesman, but hope that he do well by England. No, not my husband , but we sure do respect him.


----------

